# 20T Shop Press Plate Mod



## epanzella (Apr 23, 2020)

I thought I posted this already but I don't see it. After the press plates fell thru the space between the beams on my Harbor Freight Press I decided to tap the plates for some bolts sticking out the bottom. They're spaced to prevent the plates from moving far enough to fall thru the hole and squash my tootsies.


----------



## 4ssss (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice idea.


----------



## Superburban (Apr 23, 2020)

Indeed, great idea. Will steal the idea, and add it to my to-do list.


----------



## mikey (Apr 23, 2020)

Any chance those holes could increase the risk of the plate cracking? I ask because yours looks to be cast, not plate steel. My Dake press came with cast plates and were replaced with plate steel immediately. Good idea, though.


----------



## epanzella (Apr 23, 2020)

mikey said:


> Any chance those holes could increase the risk of the plate cracking? I ask because yours looks to be cast, not plate steel. My Dake press came with cast plates and were replaced with plate steel immediately. Good idea, though.


I don't think they're cast. When I was drilling the holes the chips were 6 inches long.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice idea, but I would have JBwelded on some buttons or strips to do the same job. Drilling holes in press plates doesn't sound like a good idea to me, cast iron or steel.


----------



## SLK001 (Apr 23, 2020)

The plates are steel.  Harbor Freight hasn't used CI plates in years.  The newer HR "silver" 20-T press has the steel plates.

I also did the same mod, but I just drilled four 0.246" holes and used the press to press in some 1/4" diameter dowels!  Another machine that can make parts for itself!

The plates are almost an inch thick.  Four holes in this much steel will have no measurable effect until way past the limit of the press.


----------



## Gaffer (Apr 23, 2020)

I did the same mod to mine. I've used it a handful of times and didn't notice any issues. I paid close attention to plates and I don't think it will be an issue. I'll post it if I have an issue though. And the plates are steel as SLK001 said. It's a handy mod. I like mattthemuppet's idea and would have done that had I been clever...


----------



## SLK001 (Apr 23, 2020)

Gaffer said:


> I like mattthemuppet's idea and would have done that had I been clever...



I don't believe that gluing on a guide would work (for long, anyway).  The plates are slid around quite often and the glued on parts could easily be sheared off.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Apr 23, 2020)

slotted spring pins/roll pins also works, mine is only a 10 ton press , might try the JB weld route first.


----------



## epanzella (Apr 24, 2020)

I like the bolts because because you can take them out in a minute if you don't need them and can also use them to attach any type of special purpose fixture to the plates. I've had this press flexing the frame and those plates didn't even blink.


----------



## Cdatar (Feb 6, 2021)

SLK001 said:


> I don't believe that gluing on a guide would work (for long, anyway).  The plates are slid around quite often and the glued on parts could easily be sheared off.


What about drilling 1 central hole & attaching a square block of any thing with some JBWeld just to stop it rotating?


----------

